# Facebook Uses You Like A Lab Rat



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't belong to fb, and don't intend to after hearing so many negative things about it for years now.  As I understand also, the members of fb are not their customers, the advertisement companies are their customers/members, and the people who belong to fb are just used as tools, being studied and monitored on a regular basis.  http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/01/facebook-experiment/


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 3, 2014)

I WAS on facebook at one time but when people started putting their personal stuff on it for eveyone to see,I left.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 3, 2014)

Facebook has had a reputation for years. It should not be a surprise to any one that the ilk of Zuckerberg and Facebook practice stuff like this.

This is an older video but it is an excellent primer on facebook and privacy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmIWP_XL-3A

And, not only are Facebook & scientist manipulating your posts & emotions 'friends' manipulate the stock market.

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/may/18/business/la-fi-tn-facebook-trading-20120518

This is a dangerous company and ceo and a danger to privacy.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/30/us/nsa-social-networks/index.html

Do not fall for the I have nothing to hide platitude. There is a difference between capability and someone actually having a file on you. Do not hand out your information on a silver platter because anyone will take it even you are not the primary focus of their data mining program. Data miners and spies are like most people-they won't turn down free stuff. By having the "I have nothing to hide" mindset you just opened a file on yourself. With facebook you opened a hole in your security and enabled a pseudo criminal organization.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 3, 2014)

The NSA is also data mining facebook photos and running them with facial recognition software.

http://storageservers.wordpress.com...os-from-facebook-twitter-and-google-services/

What's that old saying. A picture is worth a thousand words. Someone's file just got thicker.


----------



## romfty (Jul 3, 2014)

Facebook is just a social networking site on which you can set controls  to limit what folk see of you and you of them... I enjoy it and have found many friends from yester year on there.


----------



## Honey (Jul 3, 2014)

I agree, I have strong security settings and don't accept friendships from people I don't know, it's more of a family thing for me as they like to share photos etc and that's ok, I mainly use it to play games!


----------



## Bee (Jul 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I WAS on facebook at one time but when people started putting their personal stuff on it for eveyone to see,I left.




Not a lot of difference between FB and open forums then.

I have been on Face Book for several years now and I enjoy it and ignore all the bad press about it.


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2014)

If the FBI wants files, they can get them without FB. They can start with school records, military recorded, the DMV, SS, credit reports, and the web in general. I know they have had a file on me since I was 11.
I ran away from a foster home, and after five hours of walking, I was still in the city and I was getting tired. Then I came across a car that was running, so I got in and drove north. I got to Okema OK, before they caught in a road block. I then found out the car was a government vehicle. oops:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe I'm too darn old to care, but I have been on FB for years and have connected with a lot of old friends I use to know. But, not too much info. That's what Emails and phones are for.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 3, 2014)

same here. no problems


----------



## MrJim (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a FB page but only use the messaging feature to chat with a gal pal on.

Never post anything on the timeline etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2014)

I see Facebook usage as being like certain appendages when you grow older - you might not use them much, but it's nice to know you still have them hanging around when you need them.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 4, 2014)

I use FB as its the home where the genealogy pages are .. where my family can post from over seas, and I 
only have it set for friends and family so I don`t accept any one that I don`t know.. don`t give out any thing other than 
friendship and knowledge.. I don`t play the games on there either its just good to communicate with ..my blood bank has 
a page there also my HM iron site has a page there to learn more info about.. I really think its great and I don`t have any thing 
to hide .. nothing at all.. and I am very conscious of security...


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 4, 2014)

Many people I'd never get to connect with otherwise are on FB. People I went to church with when I was a teen, family friends, extended family, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2014)

I've noticed a few replies mentioning "I have nothing to hide", and although that's a wonderful thing in principle it doesn't really translate out to either public life or the use of social media such as Facebook.

It's like letting a cop into your house without a warrant - even if you aren't doing anything wrong it's still an invasion of privacy and an illegal act (most of the time, anyway). Just because you don't think you have anything to be ashamed of or fearful about doesn't mean you should make it easier for TPTB to put you into their databases. There might well come a day when you DO have something to hide, and by then it's too late.

With businesses like Facebook it isn't so much what you post (although of course that figures large), it's the very fact that you put down your personal info to register. Once you're registered and you start using the application you're bound to click on a few places/people that you like, and that info goes into the databases as well. Even the number of times you log in is recorded, and you've now become another cog in the great machine.

Use Facebook however you wish, but never delude yourself that YOU are not being used.


----------



## Honey (Jul 4, 2014)

exactly, beware of picking your nose on the high street, the cameras will home in on your nostrils!


----------



## Ina (Jul 4, 2014)

Phil, In Houston, we have cameras inside as well as outside, and at most traffic lights. Although our mayor says that's not true.:aargh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, In Houston, we have cameras inside as well as outside, and at most traffic lights. Although our mayor says that's not true.:aargh:



Of course - Houston is a big - and tough - town. New York is the same way, as is Los Angeles, Miami and Boston. 

But these major cities aren't representative of the entire country - there are FAR more small towns than megalopolises. Those towns don't know from cameras or SWAT or locking their doors. 

So, I still stand by my statement that cameras are not yet "everywhere". Yes, the convenience store up the street has them, but the church and the soul food place across the street do not. There are no red-light cameras in the neighborhood, no surveillance choppers buzzing around that I can see. 

And just because there is a camera present doesn't necessarily mean that it _works_. At the last club I bounced at there were two parking lot cameras mounted, neither of which worked for 3 years. And the patrons knew it. So, even though there were cameras present they served no good purpose. We also had an incident a year or so ago in our town - a child was struck by a hit-and-run while leaving a Halloween party at a downtown location which was filled with traffic and anti-crime cameras. Guess what? None of those cameras caught the hit-and-run, even though they saturated the area.

I won't say I'm not paranoid about cameras - I am. It just isn't yet to the point where they are everywhere. But that point is surely coming. That's why it's important to stop their usage NOW, because in a relatively short time they will be part of our social fabric.


----------



## Ina (Jul 4, 2014)

I stand corrected Phil, I do forget that when a person can say town, they don't have a lot of city problems. In Houston we have fought back and forth over intersection cameras. I have always wished to live in a small town, but hubby is a city brat. :wave:


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 5, 2014)

One of the many "innocent" features of Facebook is the LIKE button. To show how easily a mundane feature can be abused here is an article in which clicking on the like button basically makes you give up your right sue.

http://www.businessinsider.com/general-mills-lawsuits-facebook-likes-2014-4

Although this might not be a facebook idea it is still a fertile breading ground for abuse and crime.


----------



## romfty (Jul 6, 2014)

When registering on face book you don't have to use your real  name and need only release that when you find an old friend or indeed a new one, then it is up to you, same for  d.o.b, place of birth, school,  occupation etc etc ... the only genuine fact that you have to give facebook is an email address..............everything else is optional.  So they can only use what information you give them, same for all the other social networking sites, Twitter, Interpals  and forums like this.  
Now companies like Amazon and Ebay and all the mainstream supermartkets (for home delivery)have much more info, they require your full name and address and unless you use  'paypal' , your credit/debit card numbers as well..........now that is prime information.


----------

